

NYT – Internet Explorer 8 No Longer Supported - grahamel
http://www.nytimes.com/content/help/site/ie8-support.html

======
grahamel
After that Reed Emmons posts: "One day after the @nytimes IE8 deprecation
notice, ⅓ of IE8 visitors found a different browser to use. Mostly Chrome."[1]

[1][https://twitter.com/remmons/status/476575878731034625](https://twitter.com/remmons/status/476575878731034625)

